# Gaerne Mountain Bike Shoes for 2009!



## kenpuke (Jul 10, 2005)

Got some samples of these shoes in a few weeks ago at work. Snapped some shots of them. If you don't have wide feet, these are the freakin' bizz-nomb, uh, yeah.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

very nice indeed for narrow feet only  

i have a pair of gaerne road shoes i am trying to get rid of on ebay due to narrowness.

mx


----------



## 2fast689 (Oct 13, 2008)

They look awesome. I run Gearne motocross boots and I wouldn't buy anything else. I have wide stompers though (never a problem with there mx boots?) I guess if they don't fit i can sell them.


----------



## Crank'nStein (Jan 23, 2006)

*How wide are they*

Gaerne has some great looking MTB shoes. I have just normal D width feet, normally wear specialized shoes for the varus wedge.... but they sell an insert and then I could wear anything. Will they fit normal D width?

I love the Gaerne G.Ara model in silver  (do I have a shoe fetish?)


----------



## kenpuke (Jul 10, 2005)

Crank'nStein said:


> Gaerne has some great looking MTB shoes. I have just normal D width feet, normally wear specialized shoes for the varus wedge.... but they sell an insert and then I could wear anything. Will they fit normal D width?
> 
> I love the Gaerne G.Ara model in silver  (do I have a shoe fetish?)


Yup, they fit a normal width but it'll still be quite snug!


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*Gaerne mt bike shoes*



kenpuke said:


> Yup, they fit a normal width but it'll still be quite snug!


I ended up buying a pair of the Gaerne mt bike shoes and love the fit except for the fact that the tongue is too short,,,,,,,read on one of the forums that this is a common problem on some of the models but now cannot find that thread? any ideas, I need to figure out how to remedy this problem.
thanks
mark g:thumbsup:


----------



## mygiant (Jun 5, 2011)

*great shoes*

I have some that I just got but don't fit I have wide feet and have them on ebay trying to sell them such a beautiful looking shoe!!! if interested let me know!!!


----------



## gigabyte772 (Apr 29, 2008)

40 percent off Gaerne shoes by using coupon code "Beata"

http://www.gaerneshoes.com/


----------

